
NASA’s Curiosity will land on Mars, narrated by Shatner or Wheaton - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/133722-how-nasas-curiosity-will-land-on-mars-narrated-by-your-choice-of-shatner-or-wheaton
======
ColinWright
This was submitted earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4315369>

The film itself, without the narration question, has been submitted
repeatedly, and yet none them have significant votes, and none of them have
comments.

Bizarre.

Anyway, for your entertainment, here are some of the previous submissions.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4147907>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4150596>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152659>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152965>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4154270>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157927>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4161845>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4162900>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4163991>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4181890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4215426>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4230576>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261268>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311325>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311649>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4314737>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316943>

